# My lower inner thigh hurts... is it settings or bad form?



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Try centering your bindings on the board (maybe your stance is too wide...?) and set your rear binding slightly negative. But I'm pretty sure your pain is coming from your legs not being in-shape. I know that when I start every season my legs ache until my muscles get back into the rhythm of things.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

MidwestDivision said:


> (maybe your stance is too wide...?)


^^^ This is usually the cause.

How tall are you and what stance are you riding?


----------



## SilverK20A3 (Mar 9, 2008)

5'10"

Um... I was pretty much adjusting my stance width after every run. I dunno the length, just which inserts. This is my first short board and it was waaay too responsive and unstable on the second (from the inside) set of inserts. So I kept making it wider one leg at a time through the day. I wouldn't mind making it narrower. Maybe my front angle was too shallow. I forgot my setting from last season and went with 15. I'll make it higher.


----------

